# Pikes Peak



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Any news?

Aaron*


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

*pikes peak*

The first series of the Open is a triple with a flyer go bird and two retired marks which are very tight with overlapping areas of fall. They were to run until 7 pm and be close to finishing if not finished. Awaiting further news.


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

*Re: pikes peak*



Tom Watson said:


> The first series of the Open is a triple with a flyer go bird and two retired marks which are very tight *with overlapping areas of fall.* They were to run until 7 pm and be close to finishing if not finished. Awaiting further news.


 :roll: ..................................................................................................

kg


----------



## Patrick Johndrow (Jan 19, 2003)

How is the Owner :wink: Handler Qual going?


----------



## ramblinmaxx (Nov 17, 2004)

> Tom Watson wrote:
> The first series of the Open is a triple with a flyer go bird and two retired marks which are very tight with overlapping areas of fall. They were to run until 7 pm and be close to finishing if not finished. Awaiting further news.
> 
> 
> ...


Don't understand the rolling eyes.

Tom,
thanks for any reports you can send. Very interested in the Qual and Derby, tomorrow. We have a pup running in each.

Thanks,
Marty


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

*pikes peak*

10 dogs left to finish the open first series Sat. morning. No news from the Qual except that the rumors were that it could have been an Amateur.


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

ramblinmaxx said:


> > Tom Watson wrote:
> > The first series of the Open is a triple with a flyer go bird and two retired marks which are very tight with *overlapping areas of fall*. They were to run until 7 pm and be close to finishing if not finished. Awaiting further news.
> >
> >
> ...


The primary reference of the rolling eyes was to the words *highlighted in bold type* in the first post.

How do you feel about tests with overlapping fall areas, Marty?

kg


----------



## ramblinmaxx (Nov 17, 2004)

> The primary reference of the rolling eyes was to the words highlighted in bold type in the first post.
> 
> How do you feel about tests with overlapping fall areas, Marty?


KG,
Sorry I didn't notice the bold type, I was reading words not color. These tired ole eyes are failing me. :lol: 

Tight Marks are challenging and I do understand the rolling eyes now.

Thanks,
Marty


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

I've got no problem with "tight" marks.

I have a *MAJOR* problem with overlapping areas of the fall as they were described.

Just ask Guthrie regards, :wink: 

kg


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

*pikes peak*

Open call backs to 2nd series, 45 dogs: 2,5,8,9,10,11,12,19,20,21,24,29,33,34,36,37,38,41,42,45,48,49,51,52,54,55,56,60,64,70,71,77,79,80,83,84,85,89,90,93,94,96,99,103,106.

As of 10 am central time, the Am had not started.

Qual info coming soon. No derby news.


----------



## ramblinmaxx (Nov 17, 2004)

Any news on Qual and Derby?

Thanks,
Marty


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

Big Am, two days, 10am start.......Not how I would want to begin a judging assignment....


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

K G said:


> I've got no problem with "tight" marks.
> 
> I have a *MAJOR* problem with overlapping areas of the fall as they were described.
> 
> ...


What??? :? 

What you talkin' bout Willis?


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

How quickly you forget.....remember our discussion prior to and while setting up the fourth series of the Am at North Texas?

:wink: 

kg


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

K G said:


> How quickly you forget.....remember our discussion prior to and while setting up the fourth series of the Am at North Texas?
> 
> :wink:
> 
> kg


Trust me..............I don't forget anything...........

I knew exactly what you were referencing I just had to get you a little excited.

The fourth series from hell regards,

Gut


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Excited? _*Me*_? Ex_cited_???????

We don't want to _go_ there regards, :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

kg


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Okay, just got home so forgive me if I'm not 100% accurate:

Qual:

1st - Cha-Cha and Amy Hunt
2nd - DJ and Larry Morgan
3rd - Pink and Josheph McCann (sp?)
4th - Sport and Ken McCarthy (sp?)
RJ - ???
We gave 5 Jams, too


Derby:

1st - Johny and Bill Schrader
2nd - Rawhide and Jim Beck 
3rd - Maxx and Mike Cicero
4th - Grace and Bart Peterson
RJ - ???
plus 2 more Jams

that's all I remember off the top of my head, my judge's book is burried in my truck some where?!

Marty - FYI the other pup you are asking about got a JAM, doesn't look exactly like Yank, but you can see they are related....

Lainee, Flash and Bullet


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

congrats to labinitup and maxx on your 3rd in derby.


----------



## MardiGras (Feb 9, 2004)

Congrats to Johnny, Kay & Wendall (and Bill) for Johnny's Derby WIN!!!


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

*Re: pikes peak*



Tom Watson said:


> No news from the Qual except that the rumors were that it could have been an Amateur.


Don't think it could of been an Am, don't think it would provided enough answers unless you retired our long and short guns, but we sure the heck didn't give anything away.....O/H or not, a Qual is a Qual!

FOM


----------



## ramblinmaxx (Nov 17, 2004)

Lainee,
Thanks for the update. That is really cool about both our pups. Whiz (Maxx x KD, 6/21/2005) getting a Jam in the Qual. And Maxx (Ram x Raz 7/24/2006) getting a 3rd in the Derby.

Congrats to Whiz's owner Steve Adair and Maxx's owner William Whitener.

Way to go !

Thanks,
Marty and Lesa


----------



## labinitup (Jan 4, 2005)

Thanks ALL...
At Denver Airport waiting for plane.

William W


----------



## Patrick Johndrow (Jan 19, 2003)

What happened in the Open and Am?


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Patrick Johndrow said:


> What happened in the Open and Am?


Dogs ran, judges judge, handlers handled....anymore questions? :wink: 

FOM


----------



## Patrick Johndrow (Jan 19, 2003)

FOM said:


> Patrick Johndrow said:
> 
> 
> > What happened in the Open and Am?
> ...


ok...that was my fault...placements in the Open and Am? Yes, I know there were placements...but WHO got placements and WHAT place?


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Patrick Johndrow said:


> FOM said:
> 
> 
> > Patrick Johndrow said:
> ...


The lucky few that made it to the end and had dogs entered 

Totally Bored At Work Regards,

FOM


----------



## Patrick Johndrow (Jan 19, 2003)

I give up


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Patrick Johndrow said:


> I give up


Sorry, I don't know any placements....

The Open finished up when I was heading out and the results were not announced before I left and the Am was just running their water blind....this was around 2:30ish.....

FOM


----------



## Gerard Rozas (Jan 7, 2003)

All I know is that Steve Helgoth won the Open with Gracie.


----------



## SusanF (Jul 24, 2005)

Open: 1st to Steve Helgoth
2nd: ?
3rd: Bill Schrader w/ Rooster
4th: Kenny Trott w/ Prime
RJ: Bill w/ Case

Am : 1st to Larry Morgan w/ ?
2nd: Barb Howard w/ Prime
3rd: Dave Winters w/ Daisy
4th: Martha McCool w/ Boomer
RJ: Dan Meyers w/ Flo
________
Ford Discovery Centre


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*con*

*2nd I believe went to Bobby George and Zoom.

I think,

Aaron*


----------



## Jason Brion (May 31, 2006)

ramblinmaxx said:


> Lainee,
> Thanks for the update. That is really cool about both our pups. Whiz (Maxx x KD, 6/21/2005) getting a Jam in the Qual. And Maxx (Ram x Raz 7/24/2006) getting a 3rd in the Derby.
> 
> Congrats to Whiz's owner Steve Adair and Maxx's owner William Whitener.
> ...


I'd like to say the same for Whiz. First qual and a JAM. Pretty awesome. Steve's got a good one.


----------



## ramblinmaxx (Nov 17, 2004)

> I'd like to say the same for Whiz. First qual and a JAM. Pretty awesome. Steve's got a good one.


That is awesome, and William has a good one also. First Derby, 3rd Place, turned one year old today.

Again, Congrats to Steve and William.

Marty


----------

